# RIP Logan



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Logan died, probably of old age.  RIP. you will be missed!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, I remember Logan mentioned in quite a few threads. One of Bettafish's little mascots. R.I.P. Logan.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. RIP Logan.  How old was he?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks vaygirl. I had him for about 10 months but he was from walmart so he was probably almost 2 years old.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, you gave him such a great home, and were a great betta mommy to him. <3


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

aww, thanks!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> So sorry for your loss, I remember Logan mentioned in quite a few threads. One of Bettafish's little mascots. R.I.P. Logan.


thank you. haha, "one of bettafish's little mascots"


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Im so sorry! RIP Logan!!! You will be missed!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks miharu!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

RIP Logan, he sure looked like a spunky little guy!

So sorry for ur loss...


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thank you! I miss him...


----------

